# HCG and Ovulation question, please help.



## Kelly9

Hi ladies, 

I was wondering if any of you temped through your loss or any early losses? I"m asking because cd 16 (postpartum) I did an opk and it was positive I assumed it was from left over hcg, so the next morning cd 17 I used an ic pg test and it was negative after 10 mins, I also did another opk that afternoon and it was neg though just a bit fainter then the control line, today cd 18 I had a big temp rise higher then my other temps once they dropped from the pregnancy so I did my last ic pg test but today I got the faintest of faint positives that took almost the entire 10 mins to come up. 

I know I am not pregnant but was wondering if I ovulated yesterday? I've been researching and apparently it is possible to ovulate with low hcg levels (and mine should be low since my ic's are either 10 or 20 miu). Not knowing is bugging me, I'll continue to temp but my husband and I had sex for the first time yesterday and I DID NOT want to have a tww until my first period. I'm not ready for one. So have any of you ovulated with low hcg levels? Or within 2ish weeks of delivery? If I did ovulate yesterday it would have been 16 days after I delivered my beautiful girl.


----------



## Bride2b

It is possible to ovulate shortly after bleeding stops, as some women dont end up having an AF between their loss and their BFP. So it is possible that you ovulated.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think it is so hard to be sure. We all are so different and we each have different bodies. After I lost Ava (I gave birth) I bled for 2 weeks and got my AF 5 weeks later. But some of the stories I heard women have gotten their AF as late as 12 weeks. I for sure think it is possible you ovulated/ when is your next AF due? How many days in do you usually ovulate? I got my period right back and regular and I ovulated the same as before. The only thing that changed for me is I lost my precious Ava :cry:
XOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Before being pg I would ovulate anywhere from cd17-19 for 99% of my cycles. My temp dropped this morning though so if my body was trying to O it didn't. I'll continue with opks and temping. My bleeding is just barely there spotting now and has been for a few days. 

I am going to the docs in about an hour though as I've had terrible cramping, menstrual feeling, for the last 2 days and it's not letting up. All of the scans I had after delivering Hannah showed no retained products though but I just want to make sure cramping like this is normal especially since I didn't have any cramping for the week prior. Also going to see if they'll do a beta hcg and white blood count to check for infection. I've also had a really hard time being able to eat. I want to eat but my gut gets so sore and irritated after.


----------



## mhazzab

hi...not sure if this really answers your question...I first ovulated 8 weeks after birth, confirmed by temping & clear blue fertility monitor, but at this point I was still spotting. I got first AF at 10 weeks (I know, that's ages longer than everyone else, it was frustrating!!), continued spotting again for the next 4 weeks, ovulated at 12 weeks and then AF at 14 weeks. I've no idea if I still had HCG in my system at this point as I was too scared to test, couldnt bear to see a negative. But, it shows it's possible to ovulate while still bleeding, and also before first AF. Hope all goes well at the doctors for you xxx


----------



## Kelly9

She's checking my white blood cell count and did a beta for me. After I had my son I got my period back at 3 months pp while exclusively bf'ing and I did ovulate that cycle cause I was temping and using opks. My cycle returned to normal incredibly fast so I don't think it will take to long to get AF back I would suspect about 6 weeks or so or at least I'm hoping. My husband and I want to do a FET as soon as we can and the wait list is 2-3 months but they go based off your period so I don't want to end up waiting forever due to a super long cycle. Ugh.


----------

